# First 29 gallon tank



## Enrique (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey, whats up:
I set up a 29 gallon tank 3 days ago: I added 7 stems of anacharis, 9 stems of hornwort, 2 stems of water sprite' and 5 stems of wisteria and some java moss (the 7 moon stones are covered with java moss' and the tree leaves are also java moss). The tank set up is a deluxe packet of Aqueon 29 gallon tank. So its low tech, my question is the following, I added a betta to help me out with the cycle. I dont know if this is safe for the fish; I was thinking that bettas breath air so it would be safe??? After I cycle the tank I want to add the following fish
5 Rainbow fish
7 Tetras (I dont know which exactly)
2 Gouramis
1 Redtail shark 
1 or maybe 2 African Dwarf Frogs
And an algea eater' (catfish???)
Do ya think that it will be an over crowded thank?????
How long should I wait to add more fish?


----------



## Briene24 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello Enrique, Great start!

.. I like the stones with java moss idea  thinking of that for my next project lol .. I've read somewhere the good starting point for figuring out how many fish you can put inside your aquarium is 1x fish (1" adult size) per 1 Gallon of your tank .. Do take in consideration that your 29 Gallon is not 29 Gallon anymore once you add in subtrates/stones/driftwood etc.  can someone correct me about this if I'm wrong.

I don't think Redtail Shark are good for community tank specially with small fish like tetras, they can get aggressive .. so make sure to do your research.

Good luck on your first Planted Tank! Hope to see updated photos when your fish arrives and your plants matured


----------



## Enrique (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah man, thanks. I appreciate your advice. So do you think if I add 7 1inch tetras and 5 4inch rainbow fish I am left with a 2inch worth of fish that I can add? How long do you think I should wait to add another fish? I haven't bought the water test kits yet, should I get the strips or the liquids?

I've read that Gorami are labyritnh (air breathers) fish, should I add them next?


----------



## k9styling (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi I'm new to APC but not to the fish world, I'm 38 & have had fish tanks all my life. I would not go straight to Gorami they can be a little sensitive & EZ to stress. Some of the small Tetras r tuff but not Neons. Aussie Rainbow might do well & r EZ to find. Most fish r going to eat up your Bettas fins. I like the Jungle 6 in 1 dip strip test, they r cheep & EZ to read. Good Luck!!


----------



## TylerC (Feb 17, 2011)

My sparkling gourami was one of the hardiest fish I ever had, even living through a tank crash...


----------



## Enrique (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate the advice


----------



## Enrique (Feb 3, 2011)

I uh, sort of got 2 gold gouramis and a red tail shark prior to reading this post. Are gouramis always such jerks among each other? I had to return one for the sake of the one getting punked.

The red tail shark is pretty chill. He minds his own business. I freaked at first when I noticed that after turning the light on in the morning his tail was faded orange. Apperantly its a normal thing. Right? It has to do with a sudden shock or lack of color pigments when dark.

I am thinking of getting dwarf gouramis but I don't know if its safe.


----------

